# 1 arrow, 2 kills



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been a bow hunter for a long time and have had many sits that ended with more than one anmimal dead but last week I had somehting happen that I had never done before......... I killed 2 pigs with 1 arrow on the same shot. I really didn't even figure out what I had done until after I had tracked the pig that I was shooting at and recoverd him. I went back to find my arrow(again) and couldn't(luckily I was using lighted NOCs). When I didn't see my arrow on the ground where I thought it should be I started to scan the thick surrounding brush and caught a glimpse of green light about 30 yds off. I walked over to where it was laying to find another pig about 40-50 pounds laying right next to it. I was hunting off the ground and I guess I lost the little one from the group as it fed in behind the one that I shot. The arrow ended up passing through the first one and hitting him perfect in both lungs too. Pretty crazy deal so I thought I would share.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very cool...I've done it with rifles but never with my bow.

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang 2 with a bow! Very nice! What are you shooting? Looks like an insanity.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like hog heaven.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That's great! I've tried with rifle but still unsuccessful.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Bad azzz......


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My son did it last yr, when he told me he thought he hit another I said BS, he said he heard one fall in front and another behind him, both pigs ran less than 40yrds>> in opposite directions. Congrats....WW


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

that's awesome


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great Job*

Must be pushing A lot of Spline Weight thru that Bow of yours..Congrats.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

That's 2cool. The best I did was a head shot with a rifle, pigs scattered one came crashing through the brush on a known game trail. 10 seconds later pig #2 down.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Awesome kills, congrats!


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats! I got a double once, small pig and a dove that arrow severed his head right off after pass through, arrow ended up in cactus with dove fluttering on the ground under feeder. Still laugh about that!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I once knocked down 5 quail with one shot from the 12 gauge, but never slain two porkers with one arrow. 

Nice work and congrats on that accomplishment.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That definitely proves that bowhunters have better penetration.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

That's way KOOL


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

2cool! Congrats !


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Kill em all.....


----------

